# Riveting tool



## alex36 (Nov 24, 2016)

Any suggestions on a good riveting tool? I need to actually replace a rivet and am thinking of purchasing the brakemans riveting tool. Any reviews of it? Or is there a better way to replace rivets? 

This is the link if anyone even heard of it. 
http://www.rivetin.com/


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

alex36 said:


> Any suggestions on a good riveting tool? I need to actually replace a rivet and am thinking of purchasing the brakemans riveting tool. Any reviews of it? Or is there a better way to replace rivets?
> 
> This is the link if anyone even heard of it.
> http://www.rivetin.com/




Do you have only one rivet to replace? if so, i would just use a hammer and punch to set it. the Brakeman set is a good tool for setting rivets, but it is a bit expensive for use on only a few rivets.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bdobson45 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Press*

If cost isn't an issue I would get a press. I just bought a hobby horse press and it is great. Haven't done a set of wheels yet but I have repaired a whole bunch of trucks with ease. Highly recommend it.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

alex36 said:


> Any suggestions on a good riveting tool? I need to actually replace a rivet and am thinking of purchasing the brakemans riveting tool. Any reviews of it? Or is there a better way to replace rivets?
> 
> This is the link if anyone even heard of it.
> http://www.rivetin.com/


The brakeman's rivet tool is simply a glorified automatic centerpunch. General makes one that is identical to the brakeman sets. There are two size punches and you can buy the tips separately (the smaller punch is #79). Order separate tips and grind/file them for your needs.

Or

Buy the centerpunch at a lumber store and just order the tips you want from the brakeman set.

Sets are a marketing gimmick if you ask me, especially tools. They always contain a lot of pieces you will never use.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I bought the Brakeman's rivet tool, and I like it a lot. I didn't buy all the extra stuff that I would never use, but it's worked well for me doing couplers, trucks, sliding shoes, etc. The "automatic center punch" part comes in two sizes, and the larger one works really well for the hefty rivets for Lionel truck mounts, the smaller one for couplers and sliding shoes.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have the economy "whack it with a hammer" tool, and it works perfectly for me on my flyers. I also have a roll pin punch set I got on ebay, and it takes care of everything the other tool can't.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm glad I read this thread thoroughly. I started thinking pop rivet gun.
Guess i would have been totally wrong.

But a pop rivet gun is still a mighty handy gadget to have around.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

There were a few times I thought about a proper riveting tool when I was restoring a lot of Post War but usually made do with a simple centering punch. Anymore its mostly coupler repair and a center punch works just fine. If I get anal about it I finish it off with a pin punch to flatten it more.

Pete


----------



## WildcatRR (Jul 28, 2013)

*Rivet tool*

I bought the Brakeman's set when they first came out years ago and over time I pick up the complete set. I thought I would never use some of the tools in the set but over time and picking up different items I was able to do repairs on almost all the Lionel, Marx and Flyer trains I picked up throughout the years. I like the set because it's compact and you can take it with you anywhere you need to do repairs. The brakeman's set has been good to me over the years repairing my trains.


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

WildcatRR said:


> I bought the Brakeman's set when they first came out years ago and over time I pick up the complete set. I thought I would never use some of the tools in the set but over time and picking up different items I was able to do repairs on almost all the Lionel, Marx and Flyer trains I picked up throughout the years. I like the set because it's compact and you can take it with you anywhere you need to do repairs. The brakeman's set has been good to me over the years repairing my trains.




I agree. i bought it a few years ago and use it often enough to justify the cost. The small one works great. i find that the large one does not have enough force to close some of the heavier rivets even at max setting and i have to finish up manually sometimes. I am thinking of mounting the tips in a tapped slug in my drill press and trying that.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

RonthePirate said:


> I'm glad I read this thread thoroughly. I started thinking pop rivet gun.
> Guess i would have been totally wrong.
> 
> But a pop rivet gun is still a mighty handy gadget to have around.


If you need one, make sure it's a GOOD ONE, not some cheap import.. A pop rivet gun that's run off your compressor is great. Also, get a nut-sert tool!!! Great tool to have when you have to put in threads on a blind backing..


----------



## WildcatRR (Jul 28, 2013)

*Rivit Tool*

I made a set up to use an arbor press ( Harbor freight ) to use the Brakeman tools for heavy duty work. It works great. Great minds think alike LOL


----------



## David 1005 (Jul 1, 2012)

The advantage to a proper press is that the final length of the pressed rivet should be set prior to riveting. This way a tubular rivet can be fully set without overloading the material being connected. This is especially important if the material being connected is plastic. The Hobbyhorse manual explains how this is done. This is possible because the Lionel and Hobbyhorse presses are cam operated. The cam closes to a dimension that can be preset and then backs away slightly. This minimum closed dimension is at the point of maximum press force.


----------

